# The Vape Bean - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (25/4/18)

Before I review *The Vape Bean*, I would like to mention that I would not have found it without help from our amazing vaping community. I don't know where I heard about The Vape Bean - I'm sure someone on the forum must have suggested or mentioned it, but I can't remember who it was. Please let me know who you are so that I can thank you.

I posted in Who has Stock and @Fuzz replied that Vaperite stocks it. To my disappointment, on their website it said “no products found”. Vaperite then replied, informing me that they do have stock but that it had not been allocated to online sales. Vaperite told me to contact Alex, Online Sales Manager, who could nevertheless arrange for me to purchase it online. 

Thank you very, very much to all of you for your help! I will thank Vaperite in their own forum, since vendors are not permitted to reply/comment elsewhere. And now, without further ado ...

*The Vape Bean Real Coffee - Latte*

Flavour Description: A full bodied espresso in steamed milk with a hint of vanilla cream on top

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico with Melo 4
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: 
WOW! Utterly superb! It’s a light coffee, but with a rich, full, incredibly delicious flavour. I usually vape at 30W but I tried it at 40W and oh my … indescribable! 

Would I buy this juice again: I wouldn’t think twice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/18)

Ooh, this sounds interesting @Hooked - never heard of it before
Thanks for the info and your impressions.

Just a headsup, vendors are most welcome to comment in these threads, they just not allowed to promote or discuss their products directly. So if you thank a vendor here, they can most certainly respond and acknowledge - as long as they are not marketing their products or services or responding directly to product related questions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (26/4/18)

Silver said:


> Ooh, this sounds interesting @Hooked - never heard of it before
> Thanks for the info and your impressions.
> 
> Just a headsup, vendors are most welcome to comment in these threads, they just not allowed to promote or discuss their products directly. So if you thank a vendor here, they can most certainly respond and acknowledge - as long as they are not marketing their products or services or responding directly to product related questions.



@Silver Watch this space - I'll be reviewing another The Vape Bean later today/tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Watch this space - I'll be reviewing another The Vape Bean later today/tomorrow



Ok thats great
Go for it
You are certainly becoming the vaping coffee specialist of note!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/18)

Silver said:


> Ok thats great
> Go for it
> You are certainly becoming the vaping coffee specialist of note!



@Collector - yes; specialist - no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/18)

*The Vape Bean Real Coffee - Americano*

Flavour Description: This juice represents the rich flavor of coffee beans and espresso.

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico with Melo 4
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment:

If you like Americano in reality, then this would be perfect you. It’s strong, dark and slightly bitter. What I like about The Vape Bean range, is that their juices are my preferred ratio of 60/40 VG/PG.

@Vaperite South Africa Thank you once again for the trouble which you went to, to send this juice to me. I appreciate that very much indeed! I look forward to trying more coffees in The Vape Bean range.

Would I buy this juice again: No – it’s too strong for me.

@Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Collector - yes; specialist - no



Ya, but,you probably have vaped way more coffee juices than most
And your coffee research thread continues
Bring it on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (30/4/18)

I made an error when I bought the juice and purchased the Latte. Should've bought the Americano as I found the Latte a bit weak in terms of Coffee flavour ( I like strong coffee with no sugar please  )


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

picautomaton said:


> I made an error when I bought the juice and purchased the Latte. Should've bought the Americano as I found the Latte a bit weak in terms of Coffee flavour ( I like strong coffee with no sugar please  )



@picautomaton It's a pity that you're in Jhb, otherwise we could have swopped!


----------



## Hooked (16/1/20)

*

*​*

CAPPUCCINO*
(California) 

*Flavour Description *
“A hypnotic combination of various coffee beans infused with almond, caramel and cinnamon.”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic: * 6mg

*My Comments*

The Vape Bean is an excellent range of coffees and, as you can see on the bottle, real coffee is used. I tried Americano and Latte in April 2018, but I couldn’t get the rest of the range in SA. I finally resorted to importing them and I’m so glad that I did.

They’re not shy with their flavours, so if you like a strong coffee this is the range for you. Even Cappuccino, which is usually a mild flavour, gives a remarkable flavour hit! If I could find a real Cappuccino which tastes like this, I’d set up camp at that coffee shop!

From the moment the flavour hits your tongue until well after you’ve exhaled, it has a full-on taste. It’s interesting that almond is one of the flavourants and it’s unexpected in a Cappuccino. I can never identify individual flavours and therefore I can’t taste almond specifically. However, this coffee has a distinct earthy flavour and I can’t help wondering if it’s not from the almond? 

Whatever it is, all that I can say is that this is a strong, flavourful coffee which would most certainly satisfy coffee lovers!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Without a doubt!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #141*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/1/20)

*To follow:*
The Vape Bean - Hazelnut
The Vape Bean - Mocha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/1/20)

​*THE VAPE BEAN - HAZELNUT*
*(California) *


*Flavour Description: *

“Naturally extracted hazelnuts combined with almonds and caramel captures the sweet and smooth undertones of this coffee flavor perfectly.”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments:* 

I was rather disappointed with this one. I expected coffee, hazelnuts, almonds and caramel to be a delectable combination, but sadly not. It just didn’t say anything; it didn’t have any character. 

It’s a mild coffee which was also unexpected from The Vape Bean, slightly sweet and not much of a nutty flavour.


*Would I buy this juice again:* No

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

_*Coffee Review #142*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (22/1/20)

​*THE VAPE BEAN - MOCHA*
(California)

*Flavour Description: *
“Chocolate cake drenched in warm hot coffee drizzled with a rich and sweet caramel syrup.

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg


*My comments:* 

Hmmmm this is yummy! The flavour is light and creamy, with a coffee/chocolate taste. The coffee comes through slightly more than the chocolate. Personally, I would prefer a stronger flavour, but since it's a chocolate cake and not a coffee, the flavour matches the description perfectly.

I expected it to be very sweet due to the caramel syrup, but it isn’t. 

It took a while to get going though. It was only on the second tank (of 6ml) that the flavour really came into its own.

As much as I enjoyed it, it’s not a wake-‘n-vape. It doesn’t have enough of a coffee-kick for that. For me, it’s more suitable for a mid-afternoon break. 

This juice proves that you can have your cake and vape it! Another slice, please?

*Would I buy this juice again:* I sure would!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #143*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/20)

Thanks for the review @Hooked

Your comments add a lot of value 
Not to mention increasing the coffee vape body of knowledge each and every time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/1/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Hooked
> 
> Your comments add a lot of value
> Not to mention increasing the coffee vape body of knowledge each and every time!



Thank you so much @Silver!


----------



## Silver (22/1/20)

Hooked said:


> Thank you so much @Silver!



By the way, this thread is in the Local juices Reviews
Are you sure this is a locally produced juice?
Do you know who makes it?


----------

